# Weber Style 57cm Pizza Oven From A 45 Gallon Drum



## kipper banjo (Dec 28, 2012)

45 gallon drum,

cut the middle section out either side of the 'ribs', I used a grinder with a cutting blade,

flatten the bottom bit to 23" internal to sit on the rim of the bbq,

cut out a post hole 4" by 14" and jer-jiggle the lid on the top,

40 minutes to this point...

just got to burn the crud off the inside and the paint on the out side,

then add some handles and a couple of coats of fire resistant paint.....

job done and saved a small fortune....£119.00 in the UK:O)













DSC_0275.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 28, 2012


















DSC_0276.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 28, 2012


















DSC_0278.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 28, 2012


















DSC_0281.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 28, 2012


















DSC_0285.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2012)

Great Start!


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great! Would make a great portable pizza oven for camping! Will be curious to see how it works!


----------



## kipper banjo (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hoping to light a stick fire in there this evening to burn off the crud inside and loosen the paint on the outside.

As I am doing this project as cost effective as possible, I'm off to have a look around the builders yard tomorrow to see what _½_-1 inch thick paving stones they have to put on the grill,

I have a 12x12x1" Richmond stone slab that will do the job that I used to use with just the lid on the kettle bbq.

Ideally I am looking for something circular about 18inches diameter (a flat decorative stone maybe)

These are so much cheaper than a ceramic pizza stone, only trouble is you need to heat them up to a good temperature first, ie in the gas oven and use a pizza pan as opposed to dropping the pizza straight onto the stone...........come what may I'll be cooking my first pizzas on it tomorrow evening  :O)


----------



## kipper banjo (Dec 29, 2012)

That's the paint and crud burnt off, it'll need wire brushing when it's cold then a couple of coats of fire black













blue.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 29, 2012


















burnt.jpg



__ kipper banjo
__ Dec 29, 2012


----------

